# Emergency Thanksgiving repair



## OldMachinist (Nov 28, 2013)

We got the dish out that the candied yams go in for Thanksgiving and the ceramic screw for the lid knob was broken.




So out to the shop I went, put a piece of stainless in the lathe and whipped out a new piece.







Better than new.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 28, 2013)

Great SAVE!
It's always nice to be able to make our machines useful in the minds of others! :LOL:

I did something similar awhile back.  This was to my MIL's roaster.  The plastic studs inside the handle broke.  The studs were left in the lid held on by screws.  I first had just used plastic epoxy.  Fearing that might not hold, I drilled and tapped for 10-24 and put in two SS screws.  I wanted flat head plastic screws, but had to settle for what our small hardware store had.


----------



## xalky (Nov 28, 2013)

That alone would make me want to go out and buy a $5000 lathe, if I didn't already have one.:rofl: 

:nuts:Sad but true.

Marcel


----------

